# Welche Tiere wühlen Moose aus?



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

bin seit vorgestern einigermaßen frustriert. Alle Moose, die ich als Randbepflanzung an meinen Teich gepflanzt habe, sind ausgerissen und in den Teich verstreut worden. Was noch ärger ist, ist daß mein Hochmoorbeet mit echt seltenen und dementsprechend teuren Pflanzen umgegraben wurde. Auch kann ich kratzspuren an den Wurzeln einiger anderer Pflanzen endecken. Es gibt hier einen streunenden Hund und - ähä- meine Katze, die versucht, meinen __ Baldrian auszugraben, was ich ja noch verstehen kann. Katzen lieben eben Baldrian, aber dass sie auf __ Moos abfahren, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Außerdem haßt meine Katze mein Hochmoorbeet, weil sie da immer so drin versinkt .
Eine Nachbarin berichtete mir auch, dass ihre Moose ausgebraben seien. Sie tippt auf Vögel, aber die Grabspuren, die ich an den Pflanzenwurzeln entdecken konnte, ähneln nicht denen eines Vogels. Außerdem kenn ich nur Hühner, die scharren, und die gibt's bei uns nicht. Dann wäre da noch unser Eichhörnchen, aber dem traue ich das eigentlich auch nicht zu. Habe ja den streunenden Hund in Verdacht, aber da ich selbst jahrelang Hundebesitzerin war, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, daß der wahnsinnig auf Moose stand.....Hat jemand auch sschon mal Erfahrungen mit Moose-ausgrabenden Tieren gemacht?
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tina,
bei uns mitten in der Stadt wurde auch immer das __ Moos umgegraben! Das war im Oktober als ich mein erstes Orchideenbeet bei uns im Garten anlegte und die Ränder mit Moos verzierte, dieses wurde jede nacht umgegraben, was es war weiß ich bis heute nicht, aber bald sind die Orchiden endlich im großen Beet!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tina

bei uns wühlen die Amseln immer alles um (Rindenmulch = feuchte Stellen), wenn sie darunter irgend welches Getier vermuten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

@Lothar

Ich glaube nicht, dass es Amseln waren. Die hätten in Scharen einfallen müssen, um die Moose so dermaßen zu zerrupfen. Außerdem ist mein Blumenbeet, das direkt am Teich angrenzt und mit Rindenmulch bedeckt ist, völlig unberührt. Regenwürmer findet man bzw. Amseln viel eher im Blumenbeet, als in Teichen
Andererseits - habe ich heute morgen um 6 uhr schon ein paar Amseln in der Nähe des Teiches gesehen. Aber die kratzspuren passen nicht wirklich dazu - glaube ich.....
Die Moose, wirklich flächige Lappen, die schon gut im Boden verankert waren, sind völlig zerzaust, um nicht zu sagen, völlig zerstört. :twisted: Momentan habe ich unser Eichhörnchen im Visier...und google gerade rum....Könnten aber auch Mäuse sein (von denen fängt meine Katze jede Menge) oder gar Hermeline.......  . Schön wärs, der dürfte sogar buddeln, aber ich glaube, dass die Lösung profaner ist.
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

hi Tina
Es waren bestimmt die Amseln.
bei uns haben sie im Frühjahr alles an __ Moos ausgeraben was am Teich war,und das war vielllllll.Die sind echt fleissig was das Umgraben betrifft.
Wenn die Junge haben sind sie nicht zu bremsen.Dachte beim ersten mal es waren Hühner und war echt sauer,doch Abends habe ich dann gesehen was am Teich los war. Dann las mal deine Mietze draussen aufpassen  
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

@ Marcus
ich lass ja meine mietze aufpassen.....leider trau ich der ja selbst nicht so recht über den Weg.....und scharren Amseln auch Wurzeln aus??? Ich habe mir schon überlegt, neben meinem Teich zu zelten und mich auf Pirsch zu legen  
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tina!

Könnte es vielleicht sein, daß Du einen Igel im Garten hast?

Ich habe auch seit längerem immer wieder "komische" Spuren der Verwüstung rund um Teich bzw. Gemüsegarten und zuvor meine beiden Hunde im Verdacht gehabt.

Aber letztens hatte ich diese Hunde noch mal spätnachts draussen und da haben sie den Igel mitten im Pflanzenfilter aufgestöbert!
Tagsüber ist von dem keine Spur zu sehen ( oder zu riechen ) und der Zaum ist eigentlich bei mir auch SEHR dicht zu - keine Ahnung, wie der immer ehierinkommt oder wo er sich tagsüber versteckt.

Aber nächtens tappst der in unserem ganzen Garten herum!
( und frißt jede Zuccini an - aber wenn es ihm schmeckt... )


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Die Liste der Verdächtigen wird immer größer: Ja, wir haben Igel, Amseln, Hunde, Katzen und Eichhörnchen im Garten. Der Wuppertaler Naturschutzbund tippt auf Marder (da lag ich mit meinem Hermelin gar nicht so falsch 8) ). Eichhörnchen und Marderarten benutzen __ Moos zum Nestbau, Amseln wühlen das Moos auf der Suche nach Würmern und __ Schnecken um, Igel auch. 
Heute war der Teich nicht umgegraben.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich wirklich zeltenderweise auf die Pirsch legen, um Licht ins Dunkel der nächtlichen Gräbereien zu bringen :versteck: .
LG
Tina


----------

